

How much a mobile app costs: a buyer’s guide - milang
http://www.zeusriver.com/blog/2012/10/how-much-a-mobile-app-costs-a-buyers-guide/

======
krishkash66
This is a great list of mobile apps cost. Thanks for sharing. You should also
check out [http://www.contussupport.com/mobile-application-
development....](http://www.contussupport.com/mobile-application-
development.php) . They are another great app development site, that I have
come across lately.

